# liquid clomid and questions



## chucky1 (Aug 16, 2010)

hay guys im new here and been reading all the good stuff you guys got. im on a sust a deca cycly 500 500every 4 days i love it but im a dumb ass for not getting my pct together befor i started so im going to order some liqued clomid and need to know how much to take daily. so can some one answer the question on how much liqu clomid to take for pct i just need to know for pct after my cycle in 8. yes im a rookie but iv done my time resurching and educating my self and have done a butt load of pro hormones like m1t and superdrol with pct and a lot of liver helpers. im all ears not a hard head so any edvice would be great i got a lot of respect for you guys thanks oh and dose nova xt even compar to real nolva im getin pretty sore nips and got a bottle of xt would this help?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

Moved to RC


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

100/100/100/50 on the clomid. You will need HCG also. On cycle IMO. Research the threads and read up on HCG usage.


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

Anytime.


----------

